# Delorme procedure for rectal prolapse



## courtney_stutler (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone know the appropriate code for a Delorme Mucosal Sleeve resection for rectal prolapse?  I am stuck on 45505 but also looking at 45130?  HELP!!  Thanks.


----------



## Pebbles1218 (Apr 20, 2010)

45541 is what we use for the Delorme procedure.dd


----------

